# What spinning reel should I get?



## Florida Angler (Oct 28, 2006)

I was wondering what kind of saltwater I should get for all around fishing from pier fishing to catching snook. I was thinking about maybe getting an Okuma Alumina, but I don't know what to get. If you have any suggestions, please tell. 
Thanks,
Florida Angler


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

check out the shimano baitrunners they are great reels will last and at $100 they arent expensive


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

derekxec said:


> check out the shimano baitrunners they are great reels will last and at $100 they arent expensive


I second that motion. Shimano bait runners are the best spinning reels I've ever owned.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Reels*

Yep the Shimanos are good. I use them and the Okuma Expior and Coranado series.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

My vote would go to the Diawa Laguna 4000. Smooth 4:9.1 gear ratio it has 7 ball bearings and comes with two metal spools.


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Daiwa Capricorn is also a darn good reel for the money.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Shimano makes some great reels and I think the quality is a little better than the Daiwas. I have a Stradic 5000 I use off the pier loaded with 30 lb power pro and it's truly a dream. The only drawback is the color...kind of a pearlescent baby baby blue. Hmmmm...I bet that would really go well with some of that faded out red power pro line!!!


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the Inspira...2 of them as a matter of fact..Love them both..Just got an Eclipz this year..landed a couple of nice drum the first time out with it...sweet reel for the money...Check out bigtackle.com...great prices on Okuma there. The Eclipz with shipping for under 60 bucks...you can spend more for the Inspira..or Shimano..A Diawa fan myself..been trying the Okuma... got my first one 3 years ago..got Diawas i still use from 18 years ago.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*My personal preference...*

all opinions of course. 

1. Daiwa
2. Shimano
3. Okuma Epixor (Best bang for buck)

I have had trouble with stradics in the salt. I know some have not. Just one man's opinion.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

The only two brands of spinning reels that I own are Shimano and Okuma. I would say steer clear of the Okumas because they are not made to withstand rigorous daily use unless you fish out of a boat like a nancy boy  

Seriously, I own the Okuma Epixor EB and *used to* own an Okuma Coronado, both bought brand new last year. I traded the Coronado to the lawn guys because it sucked so bad. I still have the Epixor and let my 8-yr old fish with it so if something happens to it I won't be heartbroken like I would if something happened to one of my Shimano reels.  

Which brings us to Shimano. In their spinning reels category, their ***quality reels*** pretty much start at the SAHARA line and go up in this order. 

Sahara - $59
Symetre - $79
Stradic - $139
Sustain - $249
Stella - $529

My thoughts on these 5 reels listed above comparing them in the most common 4000 class size:

*Sahara* - Absolute BEST bang for the buck in my opinion. I own 4 of them and KZ can catch some fish  . With a gear ratio of 6.0:1 and a weight of only 12.1oz this is the best 4 bearing reel you can get IMHO.

*Symetre* - Only 1 more bearing than the Sahara, and the weight is a whopping 13.9oz! The line retrieve is only 5.7:1 too =( With all the rest of the features the same, I will take the weight and retrieve advantage on the Sahara in favor of the 1 additional bearing from the Symetre.

*Stradic* - Only thing I do like about the Stradic is the Drag is quicker to tighten and loosen than Sahara's. Other than that, I think it's the most overrated reel from Shimano. Important to note: the recent Stradic models have been plagued by thousands of complaints of the line roller bearing going out. At 13.3 oz it's also significantly heavier than the Sahara. Stradic also has a line retrieve is only 5.7:1 too and only 1 more bearing once again. Advantage = Sahara, especially when you can get 2 of them for the price of 1 Stradic. 

*Sustain* - This clunker tips the scales at a whopping 14.2oz :--| Talk about H-E-A-V-Y, especially if you fish all day for hours on end like I do. Line retrieve is 5.7:1 once again. This one does get you 7 bearings, but is it worth it with the weight? I think not. Pick up a Sahara in the showroom and it spins smoother and longer than the Sustain, so how much do those 3 extra bearings help you anyways?

*Stella* - At $529 this thing better do the dishes and give you a happy ending. Unfortunately it doesn't. It sure looks perrty, but a $500+ reel should spin forever when you pick it up in the show room and take a spin on it. It doesn't. They did get the weight right on it though at a modest 10.7oz  The line retrieve is a 5.2:1 though, which I think should be higher. With the Titanium Coating for durability, and Waterproof drag, it certainly has some nice features.... just not enough to justify the price.

I write all this with the understanding that my wife gave me the OK to buy any reel I want. Being a Shimano man, I thought STELLA, then I went to the store. After comparing all of them and the features (most importantly weight and retrieve), I decided that the Sahara offers the best value among the five and at a price where you won't be sad if you break it (which I have yet to do), chip it, lose it, etc...

So if you want an excellent reel at a great price from Shimano, pick up a Sahara. If you want one from a different vendor I would take a good look at the Quantum Cabo which has a bail that always goes back to its original shape if bent, and magnetic bail closure for smooth engagement.


----------



## creek (Dec 16, 2003)

Nice write-up Zach. Lots of information from someone who fishes a lot. Thanks


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I've gotta agree*

with creek.
That was a very helpful review KZ.
Fisherkid


----------



## Brigbassman (Oct 4, 2006)

Kodiak you seem to be pretty up on shimano info
Question is there anything that can be done to the roller bearing on the stradics:?I have two 8000fh's and both have a noisy roller bearing that will probably soon fail.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

RE: The Stradic Line Rollers - Talk to Shimano and they should send you a replacement roller which is pretty easy to replace yourself. Alternately you can buy one... but Shimano should give it to you for free if it's still under warranty (1-yr).


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*You*

forgot the Spheros, Baitrunner, Thunnus....The reels you listed on more on the light weight range....(except for Stella) the only reel that will handle 20lb test is the Stradic 8000. And done of those reels have a build in baitrunner. If you are casting for distance(like in the surf the reels you listed wouldnt work...Stella doesnt count) Now if you are going after bigfish, and using braid then you need something thats build stronger. Thats where Baitrunner,Spheros, Thunnus come into play. You can walk away from the Thunnus,baitrunner....because of the build in baitrunner in both of these reels. The Spheros is a great reel by itself, the only drawback...no baitrunner in this model. Any three of these reel will handle anything in the water. And you don't have to worry if the braid is going to burn up your gears. Also they hold enough line for anything out there. So i guess it all depends if you like something big in strong in your hands or small and a little strong


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Brigbassman said:


> Kodiak you seem to be pretty up on shimano info
> Question is there anything that can be done to the roller bearing on the stradics:?I have two 8000fh's and both have a noisy roller bearing that will probably soon fail.



I have the same problem with my Sahara.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

Had a shark rip the gears from the first Shimano i ever owned...when i was fishing with one of my nancy boy friends from a boat...Went to those cheap crappy Diawas after that...Scraping bottom with the Okumas now i guess...* ..Actually..Have another Shimano i really love...Heck..I have Penn..Shimano..Diawa...Okuma..and even a Southbend...and fish them all..Live at the beach...and surf fish 95% of the time..keep them all clean and never have a problem with any of them..Not sure any of my spinning reels could have stopped that shark!..


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Some*

fish arent going to be stop, thats the fun part. The reels that i listed will take more stress then the smaller models, if you hook up to something big. And that's why i like the bigger models, I learned my lesson when i had two reels guts rip apart, by bigger fish taking off on me. And i try to stop them (also had heavy line)and got my butt kicked... And i wouldnt chance it with a smaller reel with braid on it. Thats just asking alot of these reels, some were made for a certain amount of pressure.....And when you add braid into it....Well you are only killing your reel now(If something big grabs it). I know these smaller reels catch big fish everyday, most are caught on a boat where you can chase the fish down. But when fishing from land, the fish have the edge then. And sometimes it just best to cut the line, getting spooned really fast isnt good for your reel also. And i am gearing up for sharks now, after getting my butt kicked again at Cocoa. Both 6500 baitrunners didnt stand a chance that day. So you see on some days the fish will win, on any day the big fish will kick your butt if you go light.....but to each his own..


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Fishman said:


> I have the same problem with my Sahara.


First I've heard of it on Sahara. I have 4 of them with no problems on the line roller.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> forgot the Spheros, Baitrunner, Thunnus....



Sorry, I wasn't talking about their saltwater line which are overkill IMHO. The 5 I mentioned aren't in their saltwater line of the 3 u mentioned... yet they hold up every bit as well. In regards to bigger reels, why stop there? Why not get a TLD50? Come on now, big fish can be landed on the reels I'm talking about... don't make me dig up the snook pics from the trip down south!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Those*

snooks were smoking crack that nite heh heh..Hey you did a great job that nite....I was bought up on big fish and big gear...so i tend to lean that way more. And you are also right big fish can be landed on those reels you listed. But it takes some skill to do it, and i would have to bet you those reels wouldnt stop the Snooks, we have hook up to, that lay right next to a bridge or pier. There just no way hell i have a setup with 80lb braid, 100lb leader, drag tighten all the way down. And still been snap off Not trying to start anything, but i have seen too many fish break people off with big reels and some of these guys are fishing guides here in fla.....so i live by the big reel mantra....Big reel equals big fish oh and none of those reels you listed would handle a big Tarpon from shore, hell none of the reels i listed would handle one from shore...LOL...but i would have more line left on my reel then you would


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

jettypark28 said:


> I was bought up on big fish and big gear...so i tend to lean that way more.


Well in that case I really think it depends on if Florida Angler is going to be tangling with monsters every single night. You are either shark fishing or you aint. My point is that when I go out to Sunglow Pier, the shark fishermen at the end of the pier have big old beef sticks w/ TLD 50's and huge Penn Senators on them. They are fishing for big game. They might get 1 shark every 2 weeks... if they are lucky. In the meantime, what are you gonna do? Throw plugs on that MONSTER of a setup? No, at some point you are going to have to fish like the rest of us. That's when I recommend a lighter setup for the all around fishing that most of us do. Light enough to not make you tired, but tough enough to tangle with some big fish. This was caught using a Shimano Sustain 4000 spinning reel on a Shimano Trevala rod FROM A BRIDGE WITH BIG CONCRETE PILINGS:


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

One thing is for sure: yes it does take skill to land big fish on standard spinning gear. When I watch those guys land a monster red on their shark gear, it's like they might as well have a big winch dragging them in. There is not really much skill required to just drag in a 30-lb Red on a huge beefstick with a monster Penn Senator and 125-lb POwerPro braid. Now when you hook into big game on a 4000 class spinning reel and a 7' Medium Light rod, you feel a little more sense of accomplishment when they are landed because you know it actually took some brains to beat it and land it. My buddies in South Florida showed us that you can catch big fish, but they have a helluva lot more big snook down there than we do up here. One thing I did learn from that trip was you need a bigger rod... that is at least as important (probably more) than the reel when it comes to landing big game.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I agree with KodiakZach...gimme a Shimano Sahara


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

where does Shimano Sedona fit into this?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

While you can catch fish on a Sedona and it's an ok reel, the Shimano line of quality reels doesn't really start til you get to the Sahara line. I have a Sedona I let my kids use.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man.. maybe its time for me to get me one of those saharas...


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Okay my turn...*

First of all he ask for a reel to be able to use as a "All around" reel....We all know there isnt no such thing as a "All around reel"...But you can get close....(From his question i assumed he just starting out) So his Experience level isnt up to most of us, on fighting big fish on light to med gear. You have to agree that this take time to learn?? So the reels i listed will give him a better chance of landing a large fish, in other words he can still mess up and land the fish. Also with those reels he can fish from the surf, you cant do that with any of the reels you listed. I don't disagree that big fish can be landed on small setup, but most of the time luck better be on your side. I don't fish to just fish....I am like those shark fisherman you were talking about. I target big SNOOK, and i have fish all over fla just for Large SNOOK....We don't get enjoyment out of catching any type of fish everyday. And if i dont catch anything tonite oh well, thats just the way it goes. But if i just wanted to catch any fish, i know i wouldnt have any trouble...But i target Big Snook and i learned also from guys down south. And i hate to disagree with you, But you were lucky to bring those big fish in. I am not trying to start anything, but i have seem guys with Monster setup get broken off like it was nothing. I also have been snap off plenty of times. And the guys i speak of arent just anybody, they have guided most of their live. In the surf or open water you can bring in some big fish. But when there is alot of stuff in the water, 90% of the time a big Snook will bury you if you arent prepare. Again i respect you for your fishing skills and insight you have on most things. So don't take what i say as a put down. But guys that Target Big SNOOKs in fla, do it with heavy gear Period!!! and these gentlemans know their stuff, and have been fishing for a long time. The bait that we use, are sometime larger then the fish people take home....I hope you understand we don't care, if we don't catch anything every time we go out (That happen to everybody) We target Big SNOOK....anything else grabs my bait i get upset  and one last point on bringing in those large fish on small gear, Its fun for people when they do it....But it hell on the fish, most of the fish don't live after being fought that long, and then lifted up and taken pictures of. The stress kills them, later on after being release. (This has already been proven) Thats why some guides have people fish with heavy gear. If they plan to fish for Large fish....Now we can go back and forth, you say this and i say something else. But the bottom line is i gave him advise on a reel, that he will be able to use in most fishing outing. And be able to have a chance of bringing in a large fish, if he hooks up to one.


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

i have to go with the okuma Coranado you can even pick one up at walmart for 75$ put that on a ugly sick intercoastal or a rhino rod with 50LBS @ 8LBS dim. spiderwire and your set its not to small and not to big and can hold some massive fish. 
but as the other guys said baitrunners are the way to go you couldnt pay me to use a reg spinning real when on shore or a pier after i used one of these bad boys ! 

:--| >==D


----------



## dogma (Jun 10, 2006)

after reading jettys post i think i should toss this in! what i listed isnt for the surf or giant snook this is what i fish with for slot size fish that i can take home and eat. trout, reds, drum, smaller snook ect ect...

just thought id clerify that if your looking for hudge giant man eating fish mmy set up isnt the way to go


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Doga*

There isnt anything wrong with catching slot size fish. And i am not putting anybody down..(really guys) I fish for large Snooks and i have gone many outing without catching anything. I enjoy just being out there, but when i do go with other people. I love helping them catch everything and anything...(even bait) Granted my type of fishing isnt for everybody. But it makes me happy, Whats funny is i am getting into sharking this coming year...(gotten some great abvise here on the board)....I just love the rush you get, when something huge is on the other end of the line. But i do my research and ask alot of questions, from people that have been doing this for years. Then i try to go with the best gear for the job, so the fish won't get hurt after. And also i don't get my butt kick everytime. Again i am not trying to put anybody down and this thread seem to have gotten some people alittle upset. That wasnt my intention at all. I was just trying to give the best advise i knew, from my years of fishing....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

My buddy just bought me a Stradic 5000 yesterday because he got tired of me using his rigs that had Stradics on them. Boy that is one sweet little reel and on my Teramar, I can't wait to go toe2toe with some big snookage at SI next week.

By the way, that's probably also where I'm getting married.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Way to go*

Emanuel...how in the world did you pull that one off??? getting your GF to agree to getting marry there??? Where are you going to have the honeymoon I hope KodiakZach doesnt see this, but i have Shimano Spheros 5000FA, (with PP) on a 7ft lite UglyStik...and i love catching them on that. That almost the same thing, you will enjoy that setup...Are you fishing from a boat??....Damn i hope Zach doesnt read this, then he will know i have little reels also


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Good with P.Pro?*

Is the Sahara good with a 40lb. power pro line? I'd like to stick to my 40lb. If not, what's a good reel for it. A baitcaster?


KodiakZach said:


> The only two brands of spinning reels that I own are Shimano and Okuma. I would say steer clear of the Okumas because they are not made to withstand rigorous daily use unless you fish out of a boat like a nancy boy
> 
> Seriously, I own the Okuma Epixor EB and *used to* own an Okuma Coronado, both bought brand new last year. I traded the Coronado to the lawn guys because it sucked so bad. I still have the Epixor and let my 8-yr old fish with it so if something happens to it I won't be heartbroken like I would if something happened to one of my Shimano reels.
> 
> ...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

patindaytona said:


> Is the Sahara good with a 40lb. power pro line? I'd like to stick to my 40lb. If not, what's a good reel for it. A baitcaster?


I use up to 50 with mine... but the bigger the line from 30 on up, you sacrifice casting distance.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I dont know about a 4000 size sahara with 40lb pp but i havea 2000 that loves 8lb fireline


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

*Shimano Sahara*

The Shimano Sahara spinning reel can be used for saltwater too, right? I'm planning on getting one if that's the case. I'll be using 40-50lb. power pro on it.


KodiakZach said:


> The only two brands of spinning reels that I own are Shimano and Okuma. I would say steer clear of the Okumas because they are not made to withstand rigorous daily use unless you fish out of a boat like a nancy boy
> 
> Seriously, I own the Okuma Epixor EB and *used to* own an Okuma Coronado, both bought brand new last year. I traded the Coronado to the lawn guys because it sucked so bad. I still have the Epixor and let my 8-yr old fish with it so if something happens to it I won't be heartbroken like I would if something happened to one of my Shimano reels.
> 
> ...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

emanuel said:


> My buddy just bought me a Stradic 5000 yesterday because he got tired of me using his rigs that had Stradics on them. Boy that is one sweet little reel and on my Teramar, I can't wait to go toe2toe with some big snookage at SI next week.
> 
> By the way, that's probably also where I'm getting married.


Love my Stradic 5000 and especially how smooth it is and how evenly it lays the line on the reel!!! Wouldn't trade it for the world!!! loaded with 30 lb PP! It's the sh**s!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I agree with KZ lighten up and have some fun.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I cant have fun!!!*

Heh, heh...I am stuck here for the weekend...(Inlaws coming down) I also agree have fun with whatever you are using, or catching...At least we are alive, and home to enjoy these things....alot of others take for granted.....Spend what you can, do some reseach before you buy, and make sure the setup you get...will do what you want it to do. and enjoy yourselve


----------



## gzeke33 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Reels*

I have used Penn reels for many years and have had no trouble with them. They are reliable and you can get different sizes for different kinds of fishing.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I think*

the reason people arent into Penn reels, is because they arent "Pretty" you may laugh but this is how companys do market things. Just look at lures, we see one that is plain looking. And we won't give it a second look, but you see one with all that shiny stuff, You just know that will catch fish So reel are done in almost the same way...Penn has come out with the Captiva and the AF (for braid line) but look at the other penn reel (gold and black) and they havent change much at all. But there is one thing about these reels...They are work horses, they will take a beating, The SSm metal spinning reel (950SS) will handle 300yds or 30lb test line thats alot of line, I belive you see more Penn reel being use up north. If it wasnt for Shimano baitrunners model, i might be using a penn. My dad has one, and i swear that thing look like hell, but it work great everytime....They are a great Reel but most of us are vain and like pretty things...


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I just bought a brand new StradicFI 4000 on Ebay. I can still return it. I'm thinking of getting the Shimano baitrunner 6000 instead. What do you think? I used live bait..no lures. Fish the jetty always.


----------

